# Whale Tooth Topper



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I am going to use a faux scrimshaw whale tooth for a cane topper similar to this








I'm not a silversmith -- so I need ideas on how to cap or decorate the end?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like it

You could cap it with wood, ebony would would look good or any wood come to that

Otherwise you could carve a wooden end or make a cast to fit it its not difficult, but a silver one would be pricey.Some silver smiths would cast it for you if you made the cast.but it dosnt have to be cast in silver there are other materials you could use

But thats a gentlemans cane, stylish sundays best,

As for using faux interesting .A resin based one would be heavy and chip easy may losethe sticks balance but some lighte plastics are used for this type of work would be interested on your comments on.it and what sort of feel does it give to touch

let us know how you get on with it nice project


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the ebony wood idea or something similar! It's not all that heavy, I think it will balance nicely.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Ebony woul give a good contrasting colour

May be of interest

just come across cow bone carvings pictures .found a great mermaid carved from a thigh bone of a cow

There where several other carvings in a camo style thoughtn you may be interested for capping.

On a carving site i sometimes vist ,The guy said he just gets his bones from a butcher and sometimes use the bone after the dog has had it ? all the same some very good carving

they seem to use etching tools and rotary tools but some good ideas and you can turn bone on a lathe not sure if you would need different tools/

Most of them use dental tools


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

If you did want to go silver look, you could try paint (there are some very fine metalic paints out there), silver leaf foil, or something like this product.

http://www.metalclaysupply.com/PMC-p/54922.htm


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting -- thanks for the ideas JJireh!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope to see how you decide to tackle it so keep us posted

interesting project one to take time over and enjoy doing it


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I had the stick near finished before my surgery -- going to try and work on that a little today, but the topper may have to wait untill I have both hands!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I oftren leave mine a few days before i tackle them it may help you to get your ideas togther but good luck ,its food for thought

But i guess your curse a little not being able to grip it well i would


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

I have used the PMC silver clay once. It does require a kiln, (I forget the temperature, sorry), and it does shrink a bit while curing. I took a one night adult learning class at university. You might be able to find a class like that at a school near you.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Fordj said:


> I have used the PMC silver clay once. It does require a kiln, (I forget the temperature, sorry), and it does shrink a bit while curing. I took a one night adult learning class at university. You might be able to find a class like that at a school near you.


I thought about some of that stuff -- but since I do a lot of wood working, I think I'll do something in wood -- but thanks for the idea!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

If you did do a class like that, it would be fun to use your whale tooth as a form for the un-fired clay. Then after firing, you would have to relief carve the whale tooth to accept it. That might be challenging enough to make it worth your while. Silver is wonderfull, my favorite precious metal.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Just an Update -- I have finally gotten back into some stick work and am working on my Whale tooth topper -- I have added a nice piece of Walnut to the wide end of the tooth and will sand it tomorrow. Hope to have pictures of my progress soon!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking forward to you progress ,main thing just take your time and enjoy doing it.Have fun



Rad said:


> Just an Update -- I have finally gotten back into some stick work and am working on my Whale tooth topper -- I have added a nice piece of Walnut to the wide end of the tooth and will sand it tomorrow. Hope to have pictures of my progress soon!


----------

